# "Atomic Snake"



## yeshoney (Nov 26, 2010)

THis is it so far.

Building a custom bike is never without its challenges.  Trying to put parts together that did not leave the factory as such is like going 15 rounds with Muhamad Ali.  My first choice for a sprocket did not work with the chainguard - and that was before I even tried to mount the chainguard.  Two sprockets later I had to take this one off a bike that I will eventually paprt out anyway, but it was at the back of the heard so i had to play valet and move bikes around to get to it, UGH!  Get the sprocket on the crank, mount the crank and the driveline doesn't line up.  Shim the sprocket.  Still not good enough.  Swap out the rear sprocket for a less offset one.  Still not right so I flip it over.  As good as that will get.  Try to fin a chain for a 56 tooth front sprocket and a 22 tooth rear and BOING!  Everything is too  short. So i make one but the length is too long to keep the axle at the end of the drop out so I take out the two links and then the chain rubs the fender on the top AND the bottom.  That will get fixed tomorrow!!!  For now this is it.  HOpe you like my choices for sprocket and guard.

Joe


----------



## mantaray06 (Nov 27, 2010)

So far so good. I know what you mean on the challenges. I am struggling with mine now, but more on that later.

Great job, it is looking promising. I really like the chain guard you are using.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 27, 2010)

What kind of front end are you going to put on it?


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 27, 2010)

Going with an Evans Action fork.

Joe



rustyspoke66 said:


> What kind of front end are you going to put on it?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 28, 2010)

That will look very cool can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 9, 2011)

New pics -


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweet fork, can we see a pic of the whole bike? Just to get a feel of the new fork.


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 13, 2011)

More pics as requested.

Finished this one up, took it for a quick spin after 22 inches of snow a day earlier it was 30 and sunny and little snow left on the street.  The 8 speed, 22 tooth rear sprocket with 52 front provides a very wide ratio of gears good for climbing and cruising.  Wide bars leave lots of room for the knees and a relatively upright riding position.  Summer?  Where are you?  8)


----------



## chitown (Jan 14, 2011)

My favorite part is those tanks ya got there! Nice air scoops!

Who needs summer? Just zip tie the rear tire and mount a ski to the front wheel and you're good to go.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jan 18, 2011)

So does it stay in the raw or does it get paint?  Looks great!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 31, 2011)

My friends don't understand why it takes so long to build a custom. I tried to explain that all of my parts don't actually go together. Almost all of my bikes are frankenbikes. They range from parts that actually fit...to extreme cutting, welding, shaping, drilling, etc.  Nice job on yours though. I love the approach of "if the chain rubs, just chop into the fender".


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

i like the chain guard


----------

